# Here are some Arnis clips I found while surfing!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are some clips titled Kali Arnis Escrima that I found while
surfing.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/arnis/video/x6j3r_kali-arnis-eskrima

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/arnis/video/x6cvs_kali-arnis-eskrima

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/arnis/video/x6cmu_kali-arnis-eskrima


----------

